# Where Did Snowball Go?



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Aunties and Uncle Walter. :wub::wub:

My Mommi and Poppi cannot find me. I am playing a trick on them. :innocent:

Mommi asked my Poppi how did the cute little Ewok got into our house. She said he is soooo cute. Do you think she will give him a treat? :innocent:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sure this cute little Ewok will get lots of treats.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I heard that Ewoks love dehydrated liver treats. Do you like those, Snowball?

That gave me the idea that it would be so much fun if dogs came to my door on Halloween, instead of children. I would give that Ewok lots of goodies.


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Sylie said:


> I heard that Ewoks love dehydrated liver treats. Do you like those, Snowball?
> 
> That gave me the idea that it would be so much fun if dogs came to my door on Halloween, instead of children. I would give that Ewok lots of goodies.


Yes, that would be SO much fun to see dogs at my door on Halloween in costume. 
Maybe the kids can hold the dogs... :wub:


----------



## Sarahsphere (Oct 4, 2015)

Cutest little Ewok


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I've been starring and starring at this picture on FB, but haven't been able to find Snowball. So sad to hear that he's still missing -- BUT -- I think you have the cutest Ewok ever!!!

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe..that is the cutest ewok I have ever seen...:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Too bad Snowball took off but that cute little Ewok sure got lucky finding you guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

And how could you resist that face!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww that little Ewok sort of looks like Snowball. How darling!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Marie:

He is too cute in this costume--I love it:wub::wub::wub:

xoxo
Kim


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh my - there is a whole tribe of them -

Look what I found in my kitchen just now -









Except this one doesn't like his picture taken. He must be a special agent sent to infiltrate the Maltese world.

Snowball is so cute and proud to model his special outfit.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I didn't know Snowball was an Ewok! Such a cutie!


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

OK, we have Snowball here in Oregon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Oh my - there is a whole tribe of them -
> 
> Look what I found in my kitchen just now -
> 
> ...


Oh, no! How did Snowball get all the way up to your house?! 

Oh, it's Lucky! Another cute little Ewok! 

Walter, the only reason Snowball let's me do this is because I have little pieces of his favorite treats onboard. He is good though in regard to sitting still for a couple of minutes.

By the way ... Snowball loves this costume. it is so soft ... it has two pieces to it. He could use these as winter jammies ... he loves it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sure you and Félix are tired of that little Ewok, after all you have Snowball pie, :wub:so how about sending him to me:wub: I want a Ewok just like yours:wub: cute costume


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Oh my - there is a whole tribe of them -
> 
> Look what I found in my kitchen just now -
> 
> ...



I need your Ewok Walter, if Marie sent hers and you sent me yours my girls would have wonderful playmates
gosh he's precious :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Awe....precious!
Give him the whole jar


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Perfect timing with the release of the new Star Wars movie! I never knew Ewoks could be so beautiful before!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Awww, such a cute ewok!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maltese#1fan said:


> I'm sure this cute little Ewok will get lots of treats.


Oh, yeah ... he is so darn cute ... I couldn't resist giving him treats. :wub:



Sylie said:


> I heard that Ewoks love dehydrated liver treats. Do you like those, Snowball?
> 
> That gave me the idea that it would be so much fun if dogs came to my door on Halloween, instead of children. I would give that Ewok lots of goodies.


Snowball loves organic lamb liver treats ... the ones that are about the size of sugar cubes. He enjoys two of those every day. The Ewok loves mini fruitables ... it was amazing how many pictures I have of him *standing* there in our living room! 



Sarahsphere said:


> Yes, that would be SO much fun to see dogs at my door on Halloween in costume.
> Maybe the kids can hold the dogs... :wub:


I think it would be fun if they were little dogs ... like Maltese. :wub: I am afraid of real big dogs that act like the big bad wolf. :w00t:



Sarahsphere said:


> Cutest little Ewok


Yeah, I think so, too. He is so popular on my FB page, too. The funny thing is that Snowball never seems jealous when I talk about that cute little Ewok.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I've been starring and starring at this picture on FB, but haven't been able to find Snowball. So sad to hear that he's still missing -- BUT -- I think you have the cutest Ewok ever!!!
> 
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Well, Snowball is back! Thank goodness! But, I miss the cute little Ewok, too. Thank goodness, I have pictures of that adorable looking Ewok. :wub::innocent:



lynda said:


> Too bad Snowball took off but that cute little Ewok sure got lucky finding you guys.:thumbsup:


I know. Snowball is back. He said he was worried that the cute little Ewok was getting too much attention! 



mdbflorida said:


> And how could you resist that face!


Yes, it's hard to resist the cute little Ewok. Good Snowball returned home. I think Snowball started to worry when the Ewok got to be in Auntie Mag's video.:innocent:



Furbabies mom said:


> Aww that little Ewok sort of looks like Snowball. How darling!!


Yeah, Snowball said the cute little Ewok kind of looks like him. :innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Marie:
> 
> He is too cute in this costume--I love it:wub::wub::wub:
> 
> ...


Snowball has several costumes that we tried on this year. (we are donating the extra ones) I will post the pictures soon. However, every year, he never ends up wearing a costume on Halloween ... because I know he doesn't feel comfortable in them. And, as his Mommi ... I won't dress him in something for the benefit of my pleasure. However, when we tried on the Ewok costume ... I could tell he felt very comfortable in it. The fabric is a very soft fleece ... and, it fits him so well that the inner piece can be worn as pj's ... I might take a picture so you can see what I mean. 

And, yes ... he does look adorable as an Ewok! :wub: He looks like he is standing there instead of sitting on his four legs!



wkomorow said:


> Oh my - there is a whole tribe of them -
> 
> Look what I found in my kitchen just now -
> 
> ...


Walter, Lucky's costume looks like it is made just like Snowball's. I bought Snowball's online at Target. 



sherry said:


> I didn't know Snowball was an Ewok! Such a cutie!


Thank you, Auntie Sherry. :wub:


PDX97229 said:


> OK, we have Snowball here in Oregon!


Well, hello to Snowball in Oregon! You are a cutie, too.:wub: 



Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm sure you and Félix are tired of that little Ewok, after all you have Snowball pie, :wub:so how about sending him to me:wub: I want a Ewok just like yours:wub: cute costume


Awww ... Auntie Paula. Snowball said he wants the Ewok to stay here. I wonder why. :HistericalSmiley:



LOVE_BABY said:


> Perfect timing with the release of the new Star Wars movie! I never knew Ewoks could be so beautiful before!


Yes, perfect timing with the new Star Wars movie! I guess Snowball will have to wear his Doggle sunglasses ... just in case he is mistaken for one of the Ewoks in the movie. :HistericalSmiley:


mfa said:


> Awww, such a cute ewok!:wub:


Awww ... Thank you, Auntie Florence. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Awe....precious!
> Give him the whole jar


Thank you, Auntie Cindy. :wub:


----------

